# hp deskjet printer OK for printing?



## Nester (Jan 7, 2007)

I have a hp deskjet printer and plan on using it to print my designs for my tee shirts. I plan on using a quality paper. Is this going to work well? Do I have to get specific ink cartridges? I just know that someone out there has the answers. I tried to look at past posts but couldn't find answers to these specific questions.

Thanks in advance for your help. I really want to get into this....I'm really excited to get started!!

Nester


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

Hi Lisa! I think you may have posted your question in the wrong section of the forum. I believe what you are referring to is heat transfer and not DTG. At any rate, an HP printer does not have pigment inks - which is what you'll need to make a colorfast transfer.

Try your search in the heat press section and you're sure to find lots of info there.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

queerrep said:


> I think you may have posted your question in the wrong section of the forum.


Thanks for catching that, I moved it to the right one.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

I was wodering as I checked and you were in the right section. But then I see you moved it. Yes you really want to use pigment inks. I am going to do a test today to show the reason for this and will post it later. I did this "Test" when I was an epson demo rep. Later though. Lou


----------



## Nester (Jan 7, 2007)

Hey thanks a mil!! I thought I was ready to go, then whoops! I think I have the right "paper" from another post. You all are soooo helpful. I thought I was new but realized I was oblivious but I still have high hopes.

Lisa


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

I posted pictures of a test I did with dye inks and pigment inks. Hope the link works. Lou

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t10276.html


----------

